# Desensitizing a horse:



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Hey all! I just bought my horse, a yearling Quarter Horse gelding and he'll arrive at the barn mid to late July. His ground manners are pretty good, he's generally calm and he has a very sweet and willing personality. However, I would like to desensitize him to as many things as I possibly can. The stranger, the better... I would like him to experience and work through as many scary things as possible, before he's old enough to back.

So far, I have the following on my list of things to introduce:
- plastic bags
- strollers
- children running around outside the round pen
- people throwing footballs, soccer balls, etc around in and outside the arena
- balloons - both inflated and being popped
- sudden loud noises (I'm thinking of dropping planks of wood, slamming gates, yelling, etc)
- Engines revving and back-firing
- tarps
- dogs barking and being walked around

What else can you add to my list? My plan for the next year/year and a half is to work on his ground manners, showing him as many things as I can, grooming and hand walking. He'll be introduced to and handled by as many people as I can possibly find. Toward the end of this year, early next year, I might introduce him to a bridle so he learns how to tolerate a bit and gentle pressure from being led on the ground. Next May (his second birthday), he'll learn what a saddle is. After that, we'll play it by ear and see what we're both comfortable with. If all goes to plan, I'd like to be riding him very gently at a walk (and maybe a trot) in the arena by about July/August. It all depends on how he grows, what I think he can handle, and what he tells me he's ready for.


----------



## Cindy Z (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like you've put a lot of thougth into it. Good start to your list. Is your horse going to be around animals other than dogs? That's the one thing I might add if possible. My 5 yr old mare (which I have had since she was a baby) was boarded a while at a small farm where there where chickens, rabbits, cats, pigs, etc. It really helped her a lot! Before she was there, she would spook on a trail if a rabbit even jumped out in front of her. So if you get the chance to have her around other animals, even having a barn cat, it helps with little critters out on the trail. Also, one of my older geldings was used for birthday parties and such. Even though my mare didn't do the activities with the kids, she was tied up close and observed.(And of course, loved on a lot!) She slowly got used to what it was all about. I have found that sometimes densensitizing is simply more about exposure to many things. Even with 4th of July..we simply put her in the round pen and let her watch with a safe, (but a little loud) close-up view. She was a good 20-30 feet from the action but she wasn't way out in the pasture. She ususally watches things like that with curiosity now, not with fear. I have just kept her close-by for a lot of things, even if they didn't directly involve her. It gave her something to do besides be a pasture ornament and it was good exposure. It has really paid off..she is very solid at only 5.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

He will be around other animals, yes... there are cats that wander around the property, gophers that pop up randomly and deer that could visit with the horses in the paddock. Since he's too young to be ridden, I was thinking I would take him on walks along the trail, just to show him what goes on outside the stable yard and introduce him to scary trees, tall grass, rocks, logs, animals that pop out of nowhere, etc.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to just hang out with this youngster as well so he develops trust in you. Take him for walks. Teach him that when he's well out of the yard he may get a treat of grass. Take a small brush and hoof pick maybe even pack a small lunch for both of you. Can you think of a better picnic companion? One lady walked her filly to a small lake and picniced with her filly, many times. One day when the filly was old enough she just got on with only a rope around her neck and rode the filly to the picnic site and the two shared food. She did this many times also, even introducing the saddle this way.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like you're on the right track & are thinking things out & planning well which is good. Things like walking him over tarp, and draping the tarp over his back/head. getting him used to hoses, if hes not already. things like flags/plastic bags waving around in the wind tend to worry many horses. one thing i worked on with a mare i used to look after was barrels.. she was deathly afraid of them, even just walking up to one she would pull backwards & rear. eventually i got her so calm around them i was able to roll one up to her, under her belly, stand on one whilst lunging her around it. i might add the barrel had sand & stones inside it, so it rattled & made quite a noise whilst rolling it around her. i dont know if there are any small rivers or anything like that you are able to walk him through, or even if you have anyway over making a small water "jump" to walk him over. For loud noises, you could always buy an air horn. swinging ropes near him, anything that comes to mind really. even tiny things you wouldnt think would be scary could be terrifying to him.. id know.. a tb i know is scared of leaves on the ground being blown around... an anglo arab i know is scared of any road markings, and has to jump over them instead of walking on it xD


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

I find the waterbottles that crinkle up & make that weird noise is another good one, also paper crinkleing. Both great for trails rides & showing


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

These are all such great ideas – I love the picnic suggestion! What a fun way to bond with a horse. I’m adding all of these ideas to my list of things to do with the colt and I’m really excited to see how he reacts to them. From what I’ve been told and what I’ve seen myself, he could possibly look at all these items calmly and take the desensitization process in stride… he’s very calm. Or he could make a liar out of his seller and flip out at a single blade of grass. This is going to be a lot of fun!

Thanks everyone! Please, keep the ideas coming. My boyfriend suggested bicycles this morning, which was a great thought. He’s now been ‘voluntold’ to bring his bike to the barn and when the colt is used to the appearance of the bike, to ride it around and let the colt see that it moves.


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

ohh bike! also the sound when you run over a soda can with a bike and it sticks to the tire! thats one to try


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you plan on every riding down the side of the road, plan for road trash! Empty soda cans, trash bags and feed sacks, shoes! (people lose the craziest stuff!) With my yearlings, I fill a trash bag full of cans, put it in the center of the round pen and let the baby smell it, walk around it, etc, then I rip it open and throw the cans everywhere so they can hear it, see it, step all around it. Then we do some round pen work until the horse is runnind around kicking cans like they aren't even there. (Make sure to keep an eye open for any cans that might get sharp edges if crushed and get those out!) Then when we start riding we play "kick the can" when we find one! Howevers horse kicks it with all 4 feet wins!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ooh ooh another thing. Mopeds/Scooters. a lot of horses are scared of them because theyre like hairdryers on wheels xD also phones playing music, or just a phone ringing can be scary to some horses. hmm.. trying to think of other things.. pool noodles! umbrellas, tractors & big machinery, clippers is a good one if you ever plan to clip him, car horns, getting him used to having his ears, tail, under his belly & pretty much everywhere touched, tin cans on a string to drag across the ground, fireworks, or something that sounds like a firework, velcro, if you can, trailer him to the beach to take him into the water.. you'd be surprised how many horses are fine with puddles & such, but as soon as they see a wave the run a mile lol, & get him used to other horses freaking out around him. many horses will start acting up just because another horse spooked near them. lawn mowers.. walking him over gravel.. if i think of anymore i'll post again lol


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Ooh Ooh. Slapping him on the butt, ive known people go to slap a horsefly off their horse, and the horse bolted. bouncing balls off his back, rolling them under his belly. rolling a tyre round him, opening an umbrella in front of him. there are loadsss of videos on youtube for desensitizing/sacking out a horse


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

If you're going to do trail rides, you might consider desensitizing to tents and people wearing backpacks (big hiking backpacks). I recently put on a desensitizing clinic at our barn, and had tons of "scary" things for the horses to deal with. Here is are some:

flags
giant stuffed animals
strollers
tent
deer decoy
roping dummy
pool noodles attached to jump standards to walk through (scariest obstacle by a long shot)
tarps
pop cans and milk jugs all tied together, then flung over/under horse
giant Christmas blow up decorations

Tons of other stuff that I can't remember. It amazed me what the horses spooked at, and what they handled well. By the end of the clinic, everyone was riding through these obstacles.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is a great thread, and I love the list, but I would caution you about a couple of things. Please do not rush it and overwhelm this baby. Some will take one after the other in stride, while others may take a week or more on each. While this is great and helps, remember there is no such thing as totally desensitizing. There will always be something that can/will scare them, be it real or imagined. The trust you develop by not pushing it is a good thing. Building a relationship is just as important as any obstacle.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> This is a great thread, and I love the list, but I would caution you about a couple of things. Please do not rush it and overwhelm this baby. Some will take one after the other in stride, while others may take a week or more on each. While this is great and helps, remember there is no such thing as totally desensitizing. There will always be something that can/will scare them, be it real or imagined. The trust you develop by not pushing it is a good thing. Building a relationship is just as important as any obstacle.


Good point. With a young horse I would tackle one or two obstacles at a time. When I put the clinic on, it was for broke horses, most of which had many trail miles under their cinches, and a lot of experience. Also, all of the handlers had completely finished the Foundations, and at least half of the intermediate programs for C.A. We also had a 100x200 arena with this stuff spread out so when they walked in the weren't too overwhelmed. 

With a new horse, or very reactive horse I would definitely be slow and cautious.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> This is a great thread, and I love the list, but I would caution you about a couple of things. Please do not rush it and overwhelm this baby. Some will take one after the other in stride, while others may take a week or more on each. While this is great and helps, remember there is no such thing as totally desensitizing. There will always be something that can/will scare them, be it real or imagined. The trust you develop by not pushing it is a good thing. Building a relationship is just as important as any obstacle.


No, there will definitely be no rushing. I don't believe in it. My plan is to spend the first few weeks just brushing the colt and letting him get used to a new place. I want to take him on some walks around the property too.

When we start round pen work, my plan is to teach him to lunge first of all (at a walk and then a trot). When he seems to catch onto that, I might carry in a plastic bag with me and tie it to a pole in the round pen. I'll let him look and then we'll continue with our quick lunging lesson. A few days after that, I might place a small tarp on the ground instead of the bag. I'll stand on it, let him figure out for himself that it's not a horse eating monster and then ignore it for the rest of the 10-20 minute lesson. I know yearlings have the attention span of a hummingbird and I want to end each and every lesson on a good note. As long as we make some progress in each lesson (even if it's as simple as standing still while having his hooves picked), I'm happy. I have no deadlines for this horse at all and I want to keep everything fun and relaxed. I would like him to be able to reason through the scary things for himself and if he wants to spend some time spooking over it, then so be it.

Basically, my goal is to work with him enough that he will be safe around common things like bikes, children and loud noises. I know it'll never be completely fool proof, but if I can help him learn to accept even 95% of the scary things with grace, then I've done my job. I want to bond with him enough that he understands that I'll never lead him into some scary or dangerous, and to trust me enough to know that I won't let the evil, scary balloon get him.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

The biggest thing that I don't think has been said yet is phantom spooking. My yearling QH doesnt spook at anything.... it is always nothing, lol. All the stuff mentioned is hunky dory to her but outta nowhere she will spook. Just remembr to stay calm & reassuring no matter what they might get upset at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom spooking! So irritating. You feel like you prepare for everything but still end up with spooks over nothing. The advantage of desensitizing to lots of things at home is that new things away from home. The more your horse gets used to, the less they can spook at (notice I didn't say they wouldn't spook!)


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I LOVE phantom spooking, to be honest. I find it absolutely hilarious. When I used to work with racehorses, we had one that would spook at air, or so it seemed. Every time she did, we'd make up some scenario about WHY she spooked and then start talking to her about random things to reassure her. Being a little bit silly helps me stay calm, which keeps the horse from spooking further.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

the key thing to remember is that the obstacle/object you use doesn't matter at all. it all comes down to timing and the horses reaction to the obstacle/object.


----------



## LadynDibs (Jul 29, 2011)

Fantastic suggestions think I might try a few myself, I've got a mare who is gradually learning to accept a hosepipe, I'm also trying to get her used to spray bottles and whole host of other things that are 'at home' she's very good with the big wild world but wasn't handled much round the yard so buckets being dropped etc can sometimes be an issue, a false hand (a glove stuffed and attached to a stick ) all over can also be useful if a youngster is likely to panic and lash out, once they're used to the hand you can attach scary things to it.
Hope it all goes well and don't forget to post amn update from time to time.
Probably already covered but make sure he's ok with sheath cleaning etc.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Sheath cleaning is a breeze. He has NO issues with it. I think he kind of likes it... haha.


----------



## tcb5040 (Jun 15, 2010)

Little windmills that people put in their yard, feed bags getting crumpled up, big fans, fishing poles getting swung around(looks like a whip), tractors/farm equipment, puddles. I know I can think of some more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

